# Help, need opinions and advice please newborn making weird noises



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

I gave birth july 10th, my baby is two weeks old exactly and this past week she has started making these weird noises that get worse. The difference in her behavior all started this sunday when she started eating 4 to 7 ounces every two hours. She also sounded like she was congested. I took her in to see her doctor for her first appointment on tuesday and told the doctor about it and he said that her stomach is the size of a walnut so she is over eating and babies only eat about 2 ounces every two hours. So i asked what i should do and he told me to stop her feeding at four ounces... which i found kind of strange since that still would be considered over feeding her and stretching her stomach to double what she should be eating. Then he checked her breathing and said her lungs sounded fine. Then sent us home.
That night she started making really weird grunting moaning and shreiking, squealing noises. She made this all thru the night and day and that next night as well evn when she is not sleeping she makes those noises. But when she sleeps, She can hardly even sleep because she keeps tensing up and making those noises. ALso her lips looked like they were turning purple at one point. And her feeding drastically changed to one and a half to two ounces every 3 hours. So on friday i took her back in and even showed the doctor a video clip i took of her making the noises while she slept. And he said that some babies are just louder than others and to give her tylenol to make her go to sleep. He didnt even acknowledge about her change in the amout she eats. And then he said one of her vocal cords might be paralyzed but that there is nothing to worry about because it wont harm the baby if it is and theres nothing you can do about it. He said its also too risky to check her lungs to make sure they are for sure okay. And then he sent me home again. My baby still makes those noises but its interrupting her feedings now where sometimes in the middle of eating she tenses up and makes those groans and cant eat properly and keeps losing her latch or sometimes chokes when she does it in the middle of sucking. when she yawns she kind of chokes a little at the end. I am so worried and i looked up vocal paralysis and it can be life threatening. I feel this doctor is so Careless and my baby is suffering because of it. My mother asked her friend which doctors she would recommend where we live and her friend named for her two doctors who she said are excellent and then noted to stay away from a certain doctor and lo and behold it just so happens to be my baby's doctor! Suprise suprise. She said his bedside manners suck. Well i was figuring that out anyway!!
Well i cant just take her to another doctor just like that tho because she is on medicaid and i would have to wait for the switch to go thru before i am able to make an appontent with another doctor I choose. But i am so worried about my baby. Shoudl i just take her in to the er??? What do i tell them so they wont brush me off??? I cant wait. i am dying with worry. This is my first born and i dont know what to do. Everyone is telling me the sounds she is making are not normal. I will post a link to a clip of her doing it in her sleep that i recorded. please let me know what you think and any advice on what i should do about it. Thank you!!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Honestly if I was in your shoes I would definitely go to the er. I have read several posts here that discussed how blue lips can be a symptom of some heart disorders. Considering how badly your dr is ignoring your concern and based on how young your baby is I Think the er will be the fastest way to get answers.
I hope all is well with your little one.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

That sounds like all my newborns, when they're sleepy and stretching and/or pooping. I didn't hear any congestion, but it really has been a bad year for allergens, and I've had two newbies who had trouble with that in the summer.

With the feeding, with a bottle it's really fast flowing, and hard for the baby's stomach to trigger full before they eat too much. So I would cut at two ounces, burp her and give her a bit more.

Honestly I would request an emergency transfer, you can call medicaid and say that your newborn is showing issues and you don't feel your ped is taking it seriously. Or at least that's what my friend did when her baby was born premature. The ped was great for her older kids but really outdated on newborn care.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Gorgeous baby!

If you swaddle her arms it may keep her from startling so much.

It sounds like you are artificially feeding...could she be reacting to the formula? Are you nursing at all?

The noises don't sound abnormal to me, but I'm not a medical professional. If her lips turn blue or purple again, either get to the ER or call 911 ASAP. I wouldn't mess around with lack of oxygen, yk?


----------



## love4bob (Apr 30, 2008)

Those noises all sound normal to me, and that is what all my babies have looked like when they were sleeping at times. The only think I might be concerned about is blue lips.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I watched the video. What a sweet little mouse you've got there!

I am not a doctor. But - I heard the sounds, and while I get that they sound awful, I think they're within the range of normal too. In small babies, small amounts of turbulence in the airway can produce astonishingly loud and appalling noises. There's also the possibility that what you're seeing here is the beginning of colicky behavior - if you're observing this over one to three hours per day (or night), that's how I'd bet.

The eating doesn't worry me too much either. Babies go through growth spurts when they eat more, and slow patches when they eat less. IF her overall weight gain is good, there's no need for worry. And while we typically tell breastfeeding mamas that it's not possible to overfeed a baby, that's really only true if you're nursing. If you're bottlefeeding, it *is* possible to overfeed, and with a babe this young, I think you're best off offering about two ounces at a time, and keeping a close eye on hunger cues. If she motors through the first two ounces and keeps rooting around for more, by all means, offer more. But if she loses interest, don't push her to eat.

Your pediatrician sounds awful. You can't just drop a word like "paralysis" into a conversation and expect not to address it in detail. I'd start doing whatever needs to be done to switch pediatricians.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

The sounds she makes sound normal to me too but the blue lips would be the signal to me that something is wrong. Also it sounds not normal that she has recently started doing this. If she did it from birth, then I wouldn't think anything of it.

I found this website...might be helpful??

http://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/...eathing-noises

I dunno mama...I kinda believe in that if the mother feels something is wrong then her feelings are valid and should be taken seriously. If you did decide to take her to the er (right now it seems the only sure way to be seen by a different doctor and be taken seriously)...I'd say that your baby is grunting and her lips have turned blue and the noises are getting worse (as you said they have done recently).

BTW-has a heart problem been ruled out?


----------



## Lucy Alden (Jun 15, 2009)

DS2 was born with a paralyzed vocal cord. Not both sides, just one. From the moment he was born he would honk and/or squeak, every breath, day and night. Oddly enough, his cries were hoarse and extremely quiet. Our midwife and Ped were concerned so we took him to the ER. They put a tiny camera down his nose to find the source of the problem (frozen vocal cord). They also did a xray to make sure there were no other problems. The problem cleared up on its own around 4 months. Other than the constant noise there were no other side affects.

Your babes noises sound different. But, if you think something is off please take her to the ER. If you have a Children's Hospital in the area go there. Trust your mama instincts. And get a new ped.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

My new DD makes those noises when she has gas or when she's trying to poop. It takes babies time to figure out how to push the poop and gas out of their bodies.

Is your baby pooping regularly? Maybe the formula is upsetting her digestive system if she's grunting all the time?

My DD also made those squeaky noises sometimes when she was stirring around and waking up.

If you are concerned go ahead and go to the ER or see about getting a new doctor ASAP! There's nothing worse than worrying over the health of your baby.


----------



## toughcookie (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie* 
if the mother feels something is wrong then her feelings are valid and should be taken seriously.











even if something is NOT wrong in the long run, you need to get this checked by another dr., one who is not completely jerkish about your fears/concerns, in order for you to be able to sleep a wink as she keeps up these noises. they don't seem awful to me, but trust your instincts.

your baby is Gorgeous (capital G!)


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

is she making noise when she breathes in or out?

my baby was really noisy. family doc said "it's just a cold"/ children's hospital er said laryngomalacia and reflux.

i agree with the pps, if you feel something is wrong, take her to the er/










nak


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

First of all, she's freaking adorable!!!!

I think the sounds and movements in the video look completely normal. She sounds like she's trying to poop or pass gas, which can be surprisingly hard for new little babies! Remember their digestive tract is learning how to work, so something simple like a gas bubble can cause a lot of issues!

I'm kind of surprised the dr even mentioned vocal cord paralysis. But if it is just on one side (which it would have to be since she is making noise) then it really isn't a problem, as long as she doesn't have any issues swallowing. It can be diagnosed via a laryngoscope, a tiny camera passed through her nose so the drs can see what happens in her palate and throat when she breathes and swallows.

The only other thing I might mention is because of the squeaking. Squeaking is very normal, but if there also is any breathing or swallowing issues, it might be worth reading up on laryngomalacia. Your larynx is tissue in your throat over your airway. Sometimes that tissue is floppy and it makes a squeaky sound when the baby breathes. It can also sound like a rattle, or like a kitten purring or mewing. My son had a much more severe form called laryngotracheobronchomalacia, which basically meant his entire airway from his throat to the bottom of his lungs was floppy. YOu could hear him breathing two rooms away, it was very scary! If she has laryngomalacia, it isn't a big deal, and might explain the squeaks.

Are you formula feeding? If so, you might consider weaning her to a different formula to see if it helps with the gas/poop and settles her tummy. Also, swaddle her so her arms don't flail about as much.

DEFINITELY keep an eye on her lips. If they turn blue, get her to a dr or hospital ASAP. Even if it's a dr other than her own. Don't call ahead, just drive up and say you have a baby turning blue. Blue lips isn't anything to mess with! It isn't always serious, it could be that she has a touch of reflux, or she held her breath while trying to poop, but it's not worth risking it. Blue baby equals hospital.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Sounds TOTALLY normal. Both of my dd's have been so loud at that age that I couldn't even sleep at night. They just grunted and groaned and squeaked and moaned all.night.long. In fact, if you search the March 2010 DDC, you will find a thread I started about it, and if you search this forum, you will find other threads about grunty babies. There is even a name for it = Grunting Baby Syndrome. They just have gas or need to poop and they don't know how yet, as strange as that sounds to us. It really is normal for them to be that noisy. That didn't sound like any kind of paralysis to me. She will outgrow that noisiness sometime between 8 and 14 weeks - at least, that's what my experience and the experience of my friends has been.

As far as the blue lips are concerned, is it her actual lips that are turning blue, or is it _around_ her lips? It's not uncommon for babies to get a tiny bit blue around the lips when they are feeding or crying. My DD2 got very slightly blue around the mouth a lot when she was a newborn, but she's outgrown it now. She was perfectly healthy. Check her gums and tongue when it happens. If there's a real problem, her gums should be paler than normal.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pepper44* 
Is your baby pooping regularly? Maybe the formula is upsetting her digestive system if she's grunting all the time?

It really is normal for babies to do that ALL the time. Some babies are just grunters - they have a harder time coordinating their digestive systems and their elimination. Technically what happens is that their sphincters squeeze shut as they're trying to pass gas or poop, so their pushing with one part, holding back with another, and generally just unable to work it out. They grow out of it, and it doesn't mean they're digestive system is upset at all. They're just very uncoordinated. lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie*
Also it sounds not normal that she has recently started doing this. If she did it from birth, then I wouldn't think anything of it.

It's also normal for babies to start grunting and squeaking at about 2 weeks old. In fact, they usually _don't_ do it from birth when it's just a matter of figuring out how their digestive systems work. You're going along just fine, then all the sudden one day your sweet newborn starts grunting all day and all night, keeping you awake. It's classic, predictable, and totally normal.

The eating issues I don't know about, but grunting starting at two or three weeks is completely normal.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 5, 2010)

I know you must be worried. I hope you find your answers soon!

You've got a beautiful & healthy-looking baby there, Mama!

About the sounds & jerky movements: they look and sound normal to me. My DS was born 14July & does that too... usually when he's about to wake up or when he's not swaddled. Have you tried swaddling your DD? While inside of Mama, they're held snuggly & warmly... after they're born, there's nothing to hold back their arm & leg movements, so they seem a little jerky. And it seems like the sounds are just her stretching & vocalizing the only way she can. My DS makes those same exact sounds & movements... all of my 5 babies did that.









About blue/purple lips: I'd definitely get that checked out when it happens. That sounds like a lack of oxygen or something.

Trust your instincts & change peds... I hope you find one who is more understanding of your concerns!

HTH. Lotsa hugs!


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Thank you for all of the responses. yes i do breast feed, i just pump sometimes and feed her my milk with a bottle to give my nipples a break. I see most of you said that is normal noises for a baby when sleeping, stretching or pooping or somethings of that nature.. but the reason i was so worried is because she does it all day, even when she is not sleeping or doing anything. she does it 24/7. Its almost like she has long bouts of it... as if she has a reaction to something.. but im not sure what is affectig her. anyhow. I took her to the er last night. spent 7 hours there. four of those hours we were left in a room and literally forgotten about. five times we had to remind people we were still there. Finally they did a chest x ray and then forgot about us again. Then they came in and told us they dont know shit and sent us home. They said t just watch her and see if it gets worse or she stops breathing! Im in a small town and its really pissing me off that the doctors here are so careless... but what do i do? My mom is suggesting maybe she is allergic to somethings i am eating and it is being passed thru my milk... hopefully i can find a doc who does allergy testing..
It just urts me to hear her suffer and not know how to help her...


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Also Ive never been around new borns or had one so what also made me concerned is when my mom got concerned because she never heard a new born or baby do that before so frequently and for such long periods of time.


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

oh and thank you... i think she is so adorable too.. she is my little angel... i really dont know what i would do if something happened to her. She saved my life!!!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

first off i am so sorry you are being brushed off. i would get a angelcare monitor that way if she stops breathing you will hear the alarm. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...106_289&fsc=10

i was thinking it was a allergy and i was going to say allergy but just to give you a second opinion from someone who has been in your shoes. i showed my mom the vid and she says it sounds just like me. i was allegic to milk.

forgot to say all i want to do is snuggle her she is so cute!!!


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

oh wow lilmizzflava, My mom was just telling me the baby is probably allergic to milk cuz my brother was allergic to alot of things and to stop drinking milk and see how she does. So i guess there goes my rocky road indulgence I have every day that is waiting for me in the freezer as we speak... and the nestle strawberry milk mix i just bought... well it will be worth it if it solves the problems!!!! Thanks for your input and thank your mom for tryna help too!


----------



## mrs.t (May 10, 2010)

I would highly suggest seeing a different doctor, but is there any way you can see an ENT? This way they can tell you about the vocal cords by scoping her (with a camera on a tube that goes up the nose, gross but it wouldn't hurt her) If one was paralyzed you would hear noises all the time, like you are describing, from the passage of air in and out when she breathes causing the paralyzed side to vibrate. This may also cause swallowing difficulty, because there are levels of closure in the larynx when you swallow, and one level is the vocal cords, which come together when you swallow to protect the airway. If one side is paralyzed, when your baby swallows breastmilk could be going the wrong way. In order to find out if that is happening, you need to have something done called a "modified barium swallow" which would most likely be done at the hospital. It's basically an x-ray of the head, neck, and chest that is done while the baby is swallowing to determine whether or not liquid is going down the wrong way. If it is, then you could see a speech pathologist/feeding specialist to help you feed her so that this stops happening. I am a speech pathologist, so I'm speaking from experience. I hope you get some better answers! The swallowing is really what I would be concerned about. You don't want breastmilk to be getting into her lungs.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

only tip i have is read every label if you dont know pass on eating it. i find me and my 2 (8 &3.5) use to when bf and still do react to even a tiny bit if i forget to read the label. oh a tip we react to the protein in the milk so for us beef is out.

this site may help you. http://www.thefussybabysite.com/copi...-breastfeeding


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to read the rest of the responses (dd is about to lose it on me here), but I wanted to show you this video of DD when she was a couple weeks old.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhianno...7623745673081/

So, based on that the squeaky doesn't concern me at all. Some of the other issues you mentioned sound more concerning, and the dr sounds less-than-ideal, so I'd try to switch doctors either way.

eta: there is another video taken right after this one where she poops









eta again: my dd does have reflux, for what it's worth. dairy intolerance. there are some good non-dairy ice cream out there if you have to that way (almond, rice, coconut, soy)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

She is SO BEAUTIFUL. Awwww.

I agree that it sounds like she's gassy, but the noises are definitely normal in and of themselves. If she's doing it all the time, cutting out milk will not hurt.

If her lips turn blue again, can you call a nurse hotline to explain? Focus on the lips and what happened immediately before and after, rather than the grunting. Sometimes babies will even turn blue on top and red on the bottom or vice-versa, in the first weeks. Their nervous systems are still developing.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyahyah* 
Also Ive never been around new borns or had one so what also made me concerned is when my mom got concerned because she never heard a new born or baby do that before so frequently and for such long periods of time.

She hasn't been around MY babies.







They both did it all day and night for WEEKS. They looked like they just couldn't get comfortable and I felt like I was never going to get any sleep. Did you search the forums to see all the other threads about this yet? It really will make you feel better. You can try eliminating dairy (both of my kids have had a dairy intolerance, but given that I wasn't eating dairy, that wasn't the problem) but don't be surprised if it doesn't help. These babies are just uncoordinated.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Nothing in the video made me the least bit uncomfortable. My kids all made noises like that when they were babies. Blue lips would scare me, but not the noises. I'd definitely go through the process to switch docs though; you want someone you trust. You got nowhere in the ER because babies make noises. I do think we should follow our instincts, but for people who are overcautious or lend to worrying, that doesn't always work so well. I would definitely not put her through allergy testing or scoping at such a young age - given the info you have put in this thread.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *love4bob* 
Those noises all sound normal to me, and that is what all my babies have looked like when they were sleeping at times. The only think I might be concerned about is blue lips.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm surprised we have so many mothers of so many children here, and no one else is mentioning that blue around the mouth can be completely normal!!! Here are some references for that:

Quote:

You can tell if there is insufficient oxygen in the blood by checking the color of the skin all over your baby's body. If there is a bluish cast everywhere (especially in areas with a lot of blood flow, like the lips, tongue, and vagina or scrotum), this could mean all of the blood is blue and there could be a problem with the heart or lungs.

More commonly, it's only certain areas -- like the hands, feet, or area around the mouth -- that look blue some of the time. This is usually perfectly normal.
http://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/blue-skin-in-babies

Quote:

Babies have a venous plexus around the mouth that can engorge with blood during feeds, producing a faint blue appearance. This can be differentiated from true, central cyanosis, as the lips and tongue remain pink. It is completely normal and benign and all that's needed here is reassurance.
http://www.epmonthly.com/subspecialt...atal-cyanosis/

While it does sound like your pediatrician is not being helpful, it also sounds like everything you are describing is _completely_ normal. Look at your baby's tongue, gums, and fingernails next time you notice that blue around her mouth. If every other part of her body (including especially those parts) looks completely normal, then it's unlikely there's anything serious going on. Yes, definitely get a new pedi who will address your concerns more fully, but I honestly haven't heard you say anything that sounds scary.

The problem really is that there are a few websites that make unqualified statements about how blue coloring around the mouth signifies an emergency. However, in the absence of any other symptoms (general blueness of the skin, pale gums, baby appearing very ill) that is almost never the case. A baby who isn't getting enough oxygen isn't going to turn blue in only one spot. If that were the case, it might as well be any other random patch of skin, for instance, a diamond shaped patch on her right butt cheek.

Now, if you have noticed your baby acting ill during these episodes of mouth blueness, or if you've noticed any other changes to her coloring, then I would definitely say you should go to the ER. Not over a little blueness around the lips, though.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

they should really make a sticky in here about newborn noises! haha, i nearly died when my baby started making those noises. instinctively i kind of knew they were ok, but it didn't help that i was sleep deprived and nervous and that my husband kept on jumping up every time she'd make one of her noises (dinosaur noises, we called them) and freak out that she had allergies or was choking and dying or something crazy.

newborns make crazy noises. really nutty loud noises that you can't imagine could come out of someone so small and floppy. your baby's noises sound really normal to me.

i would recommend changing doctors eventually, since it's clear this doctor is either dismissive, or not explaining things to you clearly. but the other stuff doesn't really concern me at all.

i would personally recommend holding off the bottle feedings. i know you want to give your nipples a break, but if they aren't damaged (i mean like cracked and bleeding, not just tender) and your LO is nursing well, bottles aren't really going to help either of you much. a) it makes you worry about numbers (rather than looking for signs of wellbeing in the baby) b) it is relatively easy to overfeed a bottle-fed baby (causing gas and digestive issues if nothing else) and c) your baby is still just learning how to nurse properly, introducing a bottle if not strictly necessary before you're well established could really mess with her latch and your supply.

good luck mama!


----------



## illumini (Dec 2, 2006)

My son sounded like a pterodactyl for the first few months. All. The. Time. He grew out of it. I kind of miss it now.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey folks, I just want to remind everyone to not post actual medical advice. Feel free to share your experiences and links but save actual diagnosis to a medical caregiver







Everyone has been doing a wonderful job on this thread so far!

Thanks so much!

From the MDC User Agreement:

Quote:

The opinions offered at Mothering.com and MotheringDotCommunity are for informational purposes only and are not intended to be a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always seek the advice of a qualified healthcare provider with any questions you may have regarding a medical condition. Never disregard professional medical advice or delay in seeking care because of something you have read here. Discussion should focus on requests for information, personal experience a nd support rather than requests for a diagnosis, prognosis or personalized treatment plan that could be construed as medical advice.


----------



## Aeon077 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww what a cutie! I don't have anything else to add other than hopefully a little reassurance. I have an 8 week old and he used to make noises JUST like that alllll the time. All day and night. We actually called him squeaker for awhile because of all his squeaking. lol Infact I remember thinking the same thing for awhile...that something was wrong with his breathing. But try not to worry tooo much. I know those sounds can be concerning, but they sound normal to me. Remember that they're just brand new little people and have to practice on getting the breathing routine down pat!

I wonder if Medicaid has a nurse hotline you can call to get some more advice. That might at least make you feel a little bit better. They can usually tell you if what's going on is urgent or not and should be evaluated by a doctor again.


----------



## akat (Jun 30, 2009)

The noises sound pretty normal to me, too, but I know how absolutely heart-wrenching it is to be worried about your tiny baby, sorry you have to go through it.

I don't really have any good suggestions about your issue, but I wanted to suggest something different - aside from this issue, maybe find a baby group or 'breastfeeding cafe' in your area to join. I noticed you said you haven't been around babies, and I bet it would be soothing for you to meet with a group of other moms and similar-age babies. Then you'll be able to see how other babies act/look/sound and have a group of moms to either reassure you or validate your concern about your own baby.

If nothing else in a small town, maybe baby storytime at the library?

I hope everything is okay!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

My Ds is 10 days old. He makes the exact same noises...and even more goofy sounds! I'm not wanting to dismiss your worries but I think it's normal.


----------



## WildinTheory (Aug 3, 2006)

My DD is 11 days old and sounds just like that all. the. time. She's a great eater and sleeper, however when she's awake, that's pretty much all she does. Squeek, groan, grunt and stretch. At night, I've taken to being comforted by her groans and grunts. I do think she might have a bit of reflux because there is an occasional gag in there too. It's amazing how loud a tiny a baby can be.


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
I haven't had a chance to read the rest of the responses (dd is about to lose it on me here), but I wanted to show you this video of DD when she was a couple weeks old.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rhianno...7623745673081/

So, based on that the squeaky doesn't concern me at all. Some of the other issues you mentioned sound more concerning, and the dr sounds less-than-ideal, so I'd try to switch doctors either way.

eta: there is another video taken right after this one where she poops









eta again: my dd does have reflux, for what it's worth. dairy intolerance. there are some good non-dairy ice cream out there if you have to that way (almond, rice, coconut, soy)

Hey i just watched your video... Yes, sounds a lil how mine squeeks, just miy baby is a lil more exaggerated. I have come to my own diagnosis since the doctors eher are retarded that my baby probably has allergies from things in my diet. She has been up alot at night and always has bad gas and cries alot everytime after she eats... it sucks.. i feel like i have a colic baby.. or at least the onset of colic.
I pray she gets better. I have eliminated ice cream and milk from my diet and got her gripe water. I swaddle her when she is in pain.. that seems to help. My poor baby.
I wish i could just fart for her.


----------



## lilyahyah (May 30, 2010)

oh btw i am so upset tho at my daughters doctor... how he didnt even try to see what was wrong with her and just threw out vocal paralysis at me making me freak out about it and telling me to wear ear plugs if she makes alot of noise at night and to give her tylenol to make her go to sleep. What kinda medical advice is that for a new born baby?!? SO i am trying to switch doctors. SO STRESSFUL THO.
Medicaid will allow me to switch doctors to any doc at the clinic i am at but the clinic has a policy where they dont let you switch doctors at the same clinic. I was so mad because they were the ones who told me the only doc available was that idiotic doctor and when i called back today they told me all of the doctors were accepting medicaid now but i cant switch because my baby has already had an appointment with that dumb doctor. UGHHH!!!!! And i really wanted to switch to the pediatrician that was my babies doctor when she was born. SO annoying!!


----------

